# Panasonic TV



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

My 1 1/2 old 42" samsung is acting up,thinking of getting a panasonic 50" or 54" s20 tv is it a good choice or not.Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I think the Panasonic sets are some of the best values that you will find these days. Their support is among the best in the industry. Verify that there are local servicers who have a good relationship with the manufacturer of whatever you buy, however. Service is only as good as the local provider, even if the manufacturer is good.


----------

